# access http website blocked



## Tim898688 (Nov 25, 2005)

I am trying to acces an http:// webite and am getting page cannot be displayed. Something in my security settings preventing access, what do I need to do to unblock this please?

Tim


----------



## Buzz1927 (Nov 25, 2005)

Your security settings will be blocking it for a reason, what site are you trying to visit?


----------



## Tim898688 (Nov 25, 2005)

This is a company email access website http://webmail.sabre.com/

cheers


----------



## Buzz1927 (Nov 25, 2005)

That site seems to be ok, I can't think why your security settings would be blocking it. Have you been able to go to the site before? And are you using this computer at work?


----------



## Tim898688 (Nov 25, 2005)

*access*

I am using it on my home PC and yes it worked until a couple of days ago. Its only on this PC.

Tim


----------



## Tim898688 (Nov 25, 2005)

*further*

I also tried downloading a new browser (Firefox) which also starts with an http:// command after you have installed it. Seems to be preventing me access to any http: sites


----------



## Buzz1927 (Nov 25, 2005)

Check your Hosts file. It's at C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc. Open it with notepad and list the entries here.


----------

